# Weird Posting Problems



## heypresto

For most of yesterday, and so far today, every time I post something I get an "unspecified error" message, and my post doesn't appear to have worked. But then, after refreshing the page, or going back to the main forum page, there it is. 

And when I want to quote a previous post, and click 'reply', I get sent to a 'Reply to Thread' page containing a large panel with the quoted post in it, and two buttons at the bottom, 'Reply to Thread' and 'Preview'. 

And I'm not able to do the usual highlighting and replying to individual bits of other posts.

This is all rather weird and worrying.

It happens regardless of which browser I use, my usual Chrome or Internet Explorer. And a reboot has made no difference. Everything else on my PC is working fine.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Have you tried clearing your browsers' cache?


----------



## heypresto

Thanks for your suggestion.

Having looked into clearing the cache, I'm worried that I'll lose all my logins, passwords and site preferences if I do a full clearing. Would it be worthwhile doing a clearing but leave 'Cookies and other site data' unchecked? Another forum I'm active in, and my other regular haunts are all working fine in Chrome, and I'd hate to upset any applecarts.

Since yesterday, I've discovered that WRF is now properly in Internet Explorer, so while it's not ideal, it'll do as a workaround. Since it wasn't working in IE yesterday, maybe it will start working properly in Chrome . . .


----------



## Vovan

> But then, after refreshing the page, or going back to the main forum page, there it is.


This kind of problem with posting on forums may arise due to what is loosely called "an unstable Internet connection" (= the Internet is not working smoothly enough).

Also, mouses sometimes get broken in such a way that you click a button once, but the mouse sends multiple clicks.


----------



## mkellogg

heypresto said:


> Would it be worthwhile doing a clearing but leave 'Cookies and other site data' unchecked?


Yes, that is the way to do it.  Leave all your cookies the way they are.  Another less drastic method would be to do a Ctrl-F5 or whatever your browser does to do a full refresh of a page. It might work.  Another option is to use a different web browser for now.


----------



## heypresto

Vovan said:


> This kind of problem with posting on forums may arise due to what is loosely called "an unstable Internet connection" (= the Internet is not working smoothly enough).
> 
> Also, mouses sometimes get broken in such a way that you click a button once, but the mouse sends multiple clicks.



Thanks for your suggestions. 

It's only just started happening, after 13,000-odd posts, and my mouse and everything else seems to be working fine, so I don't _think_ it's where the problem is.


----------



## heypresto

mkellogg said:


> Yes, that is the way to do it.  Leave all your cookies the way they are.  Another less drastic method would be to do a Ctrl-F5 or whatever your browser does to do a full refresh of a page. It might work.  Another option is to use a different web browser for now.



Thanks Mike. 

Sadly, refreshing doesn't help - I refresh the page after pretty well every post. I think I'll work around it as best I can, and do a cookie-less cache clearance as a last resort.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

If you clear the cache only you will not lose any of your personal information (passwords, cookies, history etc)


----------



## mkellogg

Heypresto, let me know if you are still having problems and we can look into it further.


----------



## heypresto

Thanks Mike. Yes, I'm afraid it's still happening. 

But I have now sort of got used to it. While it's slowing things down a little, I can still post and carry on as usual. All in a very British way.


----------



## sound shift

heypresto said:


> I can still post and carry on as usual. All in a very British way.


I.e. muddling through?


----------



## heypresto

That's right. Or:


----------



## mkellogg

OK. The Javascript Console will probably tell you what the problem is, though in a technical and probably indecipherable way.  Again, the usual solution is to clear your cache, and you would definitely not want to clear you cookies.  An easy work around is to use a different web browser when you want to post.


----------



## heypresto

Thanks again Mike - I'll do that.


----------

